# DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THESE ARE?



## bklopsy (Jul 7, 2011)

These were part of 23 lbs of mil spec gold plated material I bought? 

I was told the application is with lazers. I am trying to determine if there is value in these other then the PM. I don't know what their specific apllication is.

Some were disassembled so I reverse plated and determined they are definately heavly plated. 

I would appreciate any info on these.

The two buttons are what I refined from first ten Lbs

Thank you


----------



## Claudie (Jul 7, 2011)

What do they look like?


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry 

had problem attaching photo: at first


----------



## wwbobww (Jul 8, 2011)

I think they are some kind of laser diode :roll:


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 8, 2011)

wwbobww

Thanks for responding. I am going to see what I can find on that.

I realize that I posted in the wrong section. Any idea as to how I can move this tread to "TYPES OF SCRAP."

Brooks


----------



## turtlesteve (Jul 8, 2011)

Doesn't really look like a laser diode to me, all I have ever seen have 3 pins. What does the guts/electronics look like after you remove the gold-plated parts?

Steve


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 9, 2011)

turtlesteve said:


> Doesn't really look like a laser diode to me, all I have ever seen have 3 pins. What does the guts/electronics look like after you remove the gold-plated parts?
> 
> Steve




They do appear to be laser diodes, mounted in heatsinks. No they don't actually need 3 pins unless they have an internal photo-diode built in to supply a feedback signal for controlling the power supply current. Even if it has an internal photo-diode they're not always used depending upon the application. Also the case could be acting as a third electrical contact.

Those are nice buttons, what are the weights?

macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 9, 2011)

macfixer01 said:


> turtlesteve said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't really look like a laser diode to me, all I have ever seen have 3 pins. What does the guts/electronics look like after you remove the gold-plated parts?
> ...





Actually do these look familiar?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320721893576


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry for delay. went to NY city for the evening.

The buttons combined were 41 grams.

Took diode apart and added new pics for interest raised.

Thanks for repositioning tread

Brooks


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 9, 2011)

Buttons include 3 grams refined from 1 Lb of cut fingers.

Is there a greater market value to these other than refining the PM?

Brooks


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 9, 2011)

bklopsy said:


> Buttons include 3 grams refined from 1 Lb of cut fingers.
> 
> Is there a greater market value to these other than refining the PM?
> 
> Brooks





Hard to say, that would depend on if they all work and still meet manufacturer specs. Then you'd need to find a buyer that has a use for that specific type of diodes who is willing to take a chance on buying uncertified units. For them to find their way into scrap channels I'd think the likelihood is they either didn't meet factory specs or are worn out. If you don't mind saying, what did you pay for the 23 pounds? I'm guessing you got them much cheaper than that Ebay auction I found.

Those look like they're made for rapid replacement capability with that nice spring loaded captive mounting screw. In my previous job I worked on platesetters that burned an image onto coated metal printing plates, which would then be placed onto a printing press. It used an array of 32 laser diodes which were tightly spaced in a matrix design around 4x5 inches then the 32 beam matrix was focused down to an area around 1/8 of an inch. It ultimately got down to where the indivudual dots in the matrix were 1/2400 of an inch at the plate surface. The 32 diodes all mounted into a metal plate that had all the electrical connections on the back side and doubled as a heatsink. We had nothing but a cheap metal and plastic clip made for the purpose that could be temporarily snapped onto individual laser diodes to hold onto them for removal and replacement, and each diode was held into the plate with 2 captive tiny Allen screws. It was a real juggling act replacing one. Except for those diodes around the outside edges we had to insert them pretty much blindly in between other laser diodes when replacing a bad one, and hoping the thin wire leads would find their place into the socket behind and not bend or break. Oh did I mention they're highly sensitive to static electricity too? We were told new cost on those diodes was something like $1500 apiece. However I can't attest to that value. From what I recall I believe those were supposed to be 20 Watt units. They didn't need that much power except it had such a short contact period. The plate was spinning underneath affixed to a metal drum and the laser unit moved to the side as each row of dots was completed.

macfixer01


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 9, 2011)

macfixer01

Thanks for info: you raise some valid points that I had not considered

I did obtain through ebay. Seller was local and I was able to inspect/test before purchase. I have nearly trippled my original investment of $900 and I am very pleased with that. It is easy to think I paid to much but being able to inspect first hand before purchase made all the difference in the world.

In addition, I still have most of the diodes that are in my photos. Out of the original 23 Lbs, the diodes themselves weighed 4 Lbs. 

Other than some pocket watch cases I have deplated before, the grain sizes of the gold that came off were the largest I have seen. 

Thanks again for info

Brooks


----------



## turtlesteve (Jul 10, 2011)

> They do appear to be laser diodes, mounted in heatsinks. No they don't actually need 3 pins unless they have an internal photo-diode built in to supply a feedback signal for controlling the power supply current. Even if it has an internal photo-diode they're not always used depending upon the application. Also the case could be acting as a third electrical contact.
> 
> Those are nice buttons, what are the weights?
> 
> macfixer01



Well, I stand corrected. 

Brooks - If I might ask, how do you go about "inspecting" gold plated parts like this - did you attempt to measure plating thickness, or could you tell from looking & past experience that they would be worth the investment?

Steve


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 10, 2011)

Steve

I do not have very much experience and I did take a gamble:

What impressed me most upon initial inspection was something I remembered from one of lazersteve's treads about being able to gauge the better quality of plated gold material based on it's red----ishness in color. 

There was another factor to this equation: I originally purchased and refined a pound before I purchased remainder.

Brooks


----------

